
Please help need advice. What should I do? Feeling very depressed. - swcoders
Hi All<p>I am feeling really depressed. Someone newbie of my field with less experience made a very good impression in the community. While I was trying hard to make some impact for years and tried to enter in the field but not able to so much successful and he come and got all the glory.<p>Sorry I know it is wrong to be jealous. I got so much depressed and feeling very bad and insecure. I am also feeling so much anxiety.<p>Please help. Need advice. What should I do to overcome this thing.
======
vrnut
A. I recommend people never have -one- thing they do. Having -one- thing makes
you dependent on the outcomes of that one thing, which will ebb and flow.
Start putting energy in something else as well (I especially recommend strong
relationships, or a physical activity pursued at the hobby level), and when
your original project hits a low point, use your other activity to recharge.

B. Are they really newbie? Did they do 5 years of work in obscurity, and you
just saw the point where they broke through?

C. Community glory tends to be a 'winner-takes-all-affair'. 8 people get 10%
each, 2 people get %40 each. Try to live your life such that such long-shots
are capable of enhancing it, rather than depending on it for your happiness.

D. You're not your status in the community. You're a worthwhile person for
existing.

All of that is what you should focus on to not be so outcome dependent, and
thats what I would suggest focusing on right now. There's also the legitamte
question of how to have more of an impact on your chosen field, but I think
that would require more ifnromation.

------
PaulHoule
Talk a walk. The military has soldiers do a huge amount of exercise to
immunize them against combat stress. Also see a pcp and try an ssri, I don't
believe the official explanation of how they work but they are cheap, easy to
try, safe, and often help resilliance in the face of stress -- unlike
benzodiazepines they treat anxiety without interfering with the natural
process of maturing and getting better at handling situations or any attempt
to do the same with various therapies.

------
blatcho
I've always thought it's easier to make a good impression when first entering
a new field/job/school/whatever, the real trick is maintaining that good
impression for a long-period of time. One success will buy you a certain
amount of 'credit', but eventually it runs out. Longevity and endurance are
the key.

But you should also think about working with this newbie, perhaps together you
could achieve even more success?

------
wsc981
When I was depressed I did the following:
[http://qr.ae/RgsEWk](http://qr.ae/RgsEWk)

With regards to your specific situation I'd like to add that perhaps it's
wiser to stop working on a community project and perhaps focus on a new
project, an idea, just by yourself. Try to make it a success in any way and be
proud of yourself.

------
mahadazad
Well this really helped me in my situation, hope you will also feel good:

[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https://ghurfa-
books.s3.a...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https://ghurfa-
books.s3.amazonaws.com/19.-A_life_of_piety.pdf)

